# anyone keep Hydrocotyle verticillata?



## 954baby (Feb 8, 2008)

I have tried to grow it submerged but haven't had any luck so far. A few died and a few have not really changed 2 weeks. Is it even possible to put in a tank. I have found pictures of it being done but not sure if its possible.
http://www.aquahobby.com/garden/e_Hydrocotyle_verticillata.php


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

I had some once and it got too big for my 15 gallon tank. It insisted on getting its leaves out of the water.


----------



## zer0zax (Mar 25, 2007)

:axe:That pic reminds me of jack & the beanstalk, looks like the plants are lifting the lid off of your aquarium! I really like the looks of those plants, when they stay submerged

HeyPK, you might want to chop some down while you still have a chance, and don't use so many magical beans next time!


----------



## tames (Apr 18, 2008)

Wow, this is a tough one the Hydrocotyle genus has several species. I have Hydrocotyle growing in several tanks. I doubt that I have verticillata. Are you sure you have verticillata? Some pennywort do not grow in water, some do.

The plant I have likes to float. Some leaves are at the surface and some grow in the water column. It does sent up small white flowers at times. It does not grow well if planted in the substrate, however, I have only tried it in gravel. I may try sand to see if it roots better.

I think I may have this one: Hydrocotyle leucocephala

If you like that look, also try Marsilea quadrifolia. I have had good results with this plant in sand.


----------



## Jeff.:P:. (Nov 20, 2007)

I'm growing Hydrocotyle verticillata under 3wpg, 35ppm C02, and a fert regiment close to the EI method. They took a while to get acclimated, but now growing several little guys. They have stayed at 4" or less. Lighting is the what has kept them at that height.


----------

